# Netzwerkvariablen Wago



## Passion4Automation (30 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen 750 881 mit meinem 750 8202 über Net Vars verbinden. Dazu habe ich an beiden Controllern eine VAR Tabelle für Schreiben und eine für Lesen angelegt. Die COB ID ist bei Controller 1 und 2 die gleiche, also Lesen = COB ID 100    und Schreiben = COB ID 101. 
Die zwei Variablen die ich Testweise angelegt habe, funktionieren soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass Codesys anscheinend von selbst eine weitere VariablenTabelle generiert, Siehe Anhang.
Wenn ich übersetze bekomme ich zwar bloß eine Warnung, aber mich würde interessieren, für was die zusätzliche  VAR Tabelle ist, bzw. ist das bei euch auch so???

Danke.


----------



## Pawe9319 (9 August 2019)

Hallo goifalracer,

Ja, jeder der das Konfigurationstool der Netzwerkvariablen benutzt bekommt zusätzlich die Networkmanagement implicit Variables UDP (Constant) angelegt. Ist bei mir auch so, 
habe das gerade noch einmal überprüft


----------



## Passion4Automation (9 August 2019)

Hi Pawe9319,

Danke. 
Hab vorgestern bei Wago einen Anwendungshinweis gefunden, der alles schön beschreibt. Ich programmiere gerade die Verbindung mit ca 25 Variablen , mal sehen wie stabil das läuft wenn es funktioniert.


----------

